# A game not specifically geared towards rich parsons



## Sam (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know where this idea came from, but here goes;

I'm gonna say something random, and the next person is going to pose a question in which my random thing would not be the answer you want to hear. Then they will pick a random thing for the next person.

Example: 

Me:
A candy bar


Next poster: "So, son, what exactly did you trade my gold watch for?"

(and then they post their random thing)

First answer:

Marilyn Manson


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2006)

So, daughter ... who's your idea of the most attractive man?


A pair of glasses.


----------



## bignick (Apr 28, 2006)

So Doc, what did you find during the colonoscopy?

A hundred bucks


----------



## Henderson (Apr 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> A hundred bucks


 
How much will a gallon of gas cost by the end of summer?


Next answer:  Origami


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2006)

What did I do with my escalation report?



It's way too long.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 28, 2006)

(after discarding several answers better suited for mt after dark..)

"Daughter, could you show me your new boyfriend's rap sheet?"

George W. Bush


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> (after discarding several answers better suited for mt after dark..)
> 
> "Daughter, could you show me your new boyfriend's rap sheet?"
> 
> George W. Bush


 
Son I told you about bringing your pet jackass in the house!

Ice Cream

Terry


----------



## bydand (Apr 28, 2006)

Son, what did you just put in the DVD player?



bicycle


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

So, what do I use until you get my car fixed?


wife


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2006)

So what kind of expensive hobby do you have?



Tweezers.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

How am I supposed to get that sand out of the carpet when the vacuum's broken????


(I really tried to resist, I did)
Rich Parsons


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 28, 2006)

Chuck Norris eat your heart out!  Have you seen who the new "facts" sheet is about?


trolls


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 28, 2006)

What do you normally find on "Bullshido"?

Cell Phone


----------



## Kreth (Apr 28, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> What do you normally find on "Bullshido"?
> 
> Cell Phone


Did I just back over something?


Godsmack


----------



## bydand (Apr 28, 2006)

Who did you find to play the gospel show?


slingshot


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 28, 2006)

Honey, what kind of postage did you use to return the $300 camera?

Peanut butter


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 28, 2006)

There's something on my pillow



Chalk


----------



## Kacey (Apr 28, 2006)

_*What*_ did you just use to write on my newly-painted wall, child?



Razor


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

What did you use to get that bird poop off the hood of her brand new corvette?

Getting your eyebrows waxed


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

Is like having your tooth pulled

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Is like having your tooth pulled



That's not a question, silly.

as for hulk hogan:

Who were you just cussing out? And why are we going 90 mph?!

Edit: oh, next item.

dictionary


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> That's not a question, silly.
> 
> as for hulk hogan:
> 
> ...


 
You are right

Question : why are you looking up sex in the dictionary?

Backswing


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok Terryl beat me to the punch for dictionary and I got nothing for backswing....:idunno:


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think Terry understands the game, quite. You might wanna re-read the first post.

I dont know what a back swing IS, so I dont, either.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2006)

How did you break your wife's nose playing tennis?



sunglasses


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 28, 2006)

What do alibino's wear at a tanning salon?

iPod


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2006)

What did Beau get for Christmas last year?



A .45 Magnum


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

What's that under your pillow, honey?

Rich Parsons


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dad why did you vote for that Rich Parson guy for President?

Wind



PS by the way a backswing is a certain kick in TKD, kinda like the hook kick or heal rake for some of you.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

You broke what?


Istanbul


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2006)

Where was the last Rich Parsons sighting?



On a medals podium at the Olympics


----------



## Sam (Apr 29, 2006)

Where do you find the world's largest distributor of steroids?

Blue FishNet Stockings


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 29, 2006)

What is Angelina Jolie going to name her new baby?


Fried chicken


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2006)

What do you get when you give a rooster acid?


Wampum


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2006)

Oooh... what are those pretty shells I just broke?




Lady's tool kit


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2006)

What's another word for 'husband'?


Ferris wheel


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 29, 2006)

(sorry)


Honey, where did you place your 2 year old sister?

Wal- Mart


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 29, 2006)

What's all American but made in China?

BeeKeeping


----------



## crushing (Apr 29, 2006)

What is the worst job at the nudist colony?


Chili dogs


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2006)

Name a Thai hillbilly food!


Hubba!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 29, 2006)

So honey, what did you think of our new neighbor, Ms. Smith?

Coconut


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2006)

What's dark on the outside, and light on the inside?



The weird martini I got served last night


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2006)

What is pineapple/cinnamon?



Freshly-cut lawn


----------



## crushing (Apr 29, 2006)

What is the new manly Old Spice deodorent scent?

vesicular


----------



## silatman (Apr 30, 2006)

Your a doctor of what system?



toilet seat


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 30, 2006)

where did you say you got that glass of water?



wrestling


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 30, 2006)

Mommy, What were you and daddy doing in the bedroom when I walked in?

Ceiling Fan


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 30, 2006)

where did you hang your dirty underwear again?


Heavy METAL


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 30, 2006)

What's your one-way ticket to midnight?


trombone


----------



## bydand (Apr 30, 2006)

What was Jimi Hendrix's 2nd choice of musical instrument?



car tire


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2006)

That McDojo offers you WHAT to use as a black belt?



A dirty old bandana


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2006)

What is the latest fashion craze for skirts?

five cents


----------



## beau_safken (May 1, 2006)

How much for that Rich Parsons T-Shirt?

Browncoat


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

didn't that coat used to be white?


the band kiss


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2006)

Gene Simmons of who?


empty medicine bottle


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

That's a nasty twitch you've developed.  What's the matter?


Mayday


----------



## bydand (May 1, 2006)

What did you say the name of this ship was?



Safari


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2006)

John Wayne starred in a movie called Hatari about what activity?


caves


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> John Wayne starred in a movie called Hatari about what activity?
> 
> 
> caves



Now where did I leave my keys?


Spanish Peanuts

(*  *)


----------

